# #of fry? Breeding size?



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

I was just wondering how many fry/eggs a 7-9inch redbelly can lay. I have just started breeding them and wa reading one site and it said 700-4000 and i didn't know what to think. FOr any one who had bred piranhas brfore or know of people who have what have you/they gotten. I was also wondering what the appropriate/ minnimum size is to breed piranhas. i have three gold piranhas and their all around 6 inches and would like to breed them assuming there is a male and female among the three. Anything you have will help.
thanks


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

breeding reds is one thing. breeding any type of serra species can be very risky, your likley to lose fish in the process.

oh yeah they lay alot of eggs, too many to cound thats for sure. Ill see if I can find some old pics...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats a shitload of eggs.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

FishBoy867 said:


> I was just wondering how many fry/eggs a 7-9inch redbelly can lay. I have just started breeding them and wa reading one site and it said 700-4000 and i didn't know what to think. FOr any one who had bred piranhas brfore or know of people who have what have you/they gotten. I was also wondering what the appropriate/ minnimum size is to breed piranhas. i have three gold piranhas and their all around 6 inches and would like to breed them assuming there is a male and female among the three. Anything you have will help.
> thanks


I think for a large full grown female you are usually looking at 1000-1500 but just in general I would have to say 500-1500.

Just got my first batch of eggs on Friday


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for the photo, I was wondering what they would look like.


----------



## Macho smile (Feb 15, 2006)

Que Bonito














Felicidades


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah risky. Because they would have to be male and female, so you have 3 they could all be male...or all female or probly 1 m 2 f or visa versa but to put them in one tank not knowing there sex is tough. Not to mention if you do happen to put a male and a female together in one tank, they are going to be aggressive and who knows if they will kill eachother or breed. I hope it works for you though and if it does you will get some crazy respect from all of us I am shure.


----------

